# Echinodorus barthi flowering



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I love this sword so much just for it's colorful foliage, look what it's giving me for easter what do you think?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice pictures.  Happy Easter!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What a nice Easter surprise... Nice pics!


----------

